# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كلام النواعم >  امي احبك

## brushzone

قال الله تعاالى:
(وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا
إما يبلغن عندك الكبر أحدهما أو كلاهما
فلا تقل لهما أف ولا تنهرهما وقل لهما قولا كريما)

33537_1175442478.jpg

----------

